# Rescue available to pull in CO..



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Just wanted to post this here as I don't frequent that much, but if anyone sees urgent GSD's in need of rescue around CO or in a state that can transport to CO, please shoot me a PM. Always willing to see if I can help out. I generally foster from the local shelter or the Bahamas (other breeds) but figure I could put it out here as well.  

Not sure if this is ok to be posting but I don't see why it would hurt. The rescue I work with is generally willing to pull and I have numerous people able to foster GSD's (that have experience with the breed, too)


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

This is great info! Like you, I can't imagine why it would not be okay to post it here!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If there is a specific rescue, you would probably want to post their website so that people can look at their policies, procedures, call for references, etc, before considering sending dogs there.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to send that information when/if the situation arises. It is a very reputable rescue and have been around for a very long time. We don't see nearly as many dumped shepherds here as I see posted in other states.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

You might want to consider doing all the information sharing now, rather than when the need arises. It can take a while to fully vet a rescue, and it would stink to have a dog that you were ready and able to take fall through the cracks because there wasn't time to vet you/the rescue in the small window of opportunity the dog had available. 

Do it before there is a need. You know how quick things often need to happen in these situations. Be proactive!
Sheilah


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

As it is not my rescue and I don't feel great about posting advertising for them on a website in which others (strangers on a public forum, none the less) may contact them without their knowledge. I was simply trying to be a window of opportunity in that a quick pm would result in quick contact between the rescue organizers and a shelter and could save a life.


----------

